# Applications éducatives pour enfants



## Dédé78 (9 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous !

Je recherche des applications éducatives pour les enfants pour un projet que je souhaite mettre en place dans l'école maternelle où je travaille. Je suis convaincu que l'Ipad est un outil efficace pour aider les enfants dans leur apprentissage. J'ai récemment acheté Dr Panda et je trouve ce jeu pas mal du tout de part son accessibilité ! Les enfants adorent ! Par contre, les compétences développées dans le jeu étant plutôt globales (distinguer les formes, les couleurs, etc...), je recherche d'autres applications spécialisées sur des activités précises, comme compter par exemple. Lesquelles pouvez-vous me conseiller ? Merci davance.


----------



## stratovirus (9 Juin 2012)

Simple, tu tapes "enseignement" pour qu'il t'affiche toutes les apps )


----------



## Larme (9 Juin 2012)

Pas mieux.
_iTunes/iTunes Store_
Dans la barre noire en haut la flèche vers le bas de _AppStore_, choisis _Enseignement_, puis _iPad_


----------

